# HELLVAPE GRIMM KIT - 30W POD MOD



## Timwis (21/10/19)

Hi Ecigssa members, In this review i take a look at the Grimm Kit from Hellvape. The Grimm Kit was supplied for the purpose of this review by Hellvape.

http://www.hellvape.com/kits/grimm-kit.html





Introduction

Hellvape are best known for their various RDA's, RTA's and Subohm Tanks including the Rebirth, Drop dead and Dead Rabbit and wasn't tempted by the pod craze which is now slowing down. The pod craze has started to be replaced by the AIO pod mod which has tempted Hellvape into a collaboration with Grimm Green and Ohm Boy.
The Grimm Kit houses a screen and offers both variable wattage up to 30W and Variable Voltage modes. The 2ml capacity pod/cartridge offers full visibility to see your juice level but is darkly tinted and houses a choice of replaceable DL or MTL coil. The Grimm Kit has adjustable airflow and a MTL airflow option making it a kit suitable for both styles.
The device accommodates an inbuilt 1200mAh battery and keeps things as simple as possible with no TC or bells and whistle features. The Grimm Kit on the face of it ticks a lot of boxes to suit both those trying to quit cigarettes and more advanced users, but how good (or not so good) is it, i give my opinion!

___________________________________________________________________



Discrepancies

I can only go by what i receive and what information i can find and although it says on the manufacturers site the pod/cartridge capacity is 3ml standard edition and 2ml TPD edition every place i can find the Grimm Kit whether it's in the UK, China or the US, it only seems available with 2ml capacity so i have to assume it's only available with a 2ml pod/cartridge.
Also on Hellvape's website it shows that the base of the pod with installed coil head is just push fitted into place which is incorrect they need to be screwed into the pod.

___________________________________________________________________



In The Box





Contents:

1x Hellvape Grimm Pod Kit
0.7ohm H3-01 Mesh Coil
1x 1.2ohm H3-02 Regular Coil
1x USB Cable
1x User Manual
1x lanyard





___________________________________________________________________



Aesthetics and Ergonomics

The Grimm Kit comes in open cardboard box packaging with clear plastic lid so the device is on show before opening. I received the Black Carbon Fiber version which has a Black rubberised paint over the Zinc Alloy chassis and Carbon Fiber panels front and back. The kit comes in a number of plain or Carbon Fiber options which are Gunmetal, Stainless Steel, Black, Rainbow, Red & Carbon Fiber, Blue & Carbon Fiber, Purple & Carbon Fiber, Black & Carbon Fiber and Rainbow & Carbon Fiber.
Above the panel both front and back we have generous venting slots and on the face we have a square fire button at the top and a rectangular navigational rocker towards the bottom, both have the same rubberised finish as the chassis. The small OLed screen is housed centrally on the face between the buttons but the micro USB port is on the base which i don't like, on the base we also have printed safety stamps. Up top we have a fully visible tinted pod with a standard fit 510 drip tip.
The build quality is good and as mentioned mine has a really nice rubberised finish, it's a nice portable size, quite light and fits in the hand very comfortably.





___________________________________________________________________



Grimm Kit Specs and Features:

Collaboration with GRIMM GREEN and Ohm Boy
Dimensions - 93mm by 44.5mm by 19mm
Integrated 1200mAh Rechargeable Battery
Wattage Output Range: 5-30W
Voltage Output Range: 0.5-6.0V
Resistance Range: 0.7ohm / 1.2ohm
Zinc-Alloy + PCTG Chassis Construction
Single Firing Button
Two Adjustment Buttons
OLED Display Screen
2mL Refillable Pod - Replaceable Coil
Sliding Top Fill System
Hellvape GRIMM Coil Series
0.7ohm H3-01 Mesh Coil
1.2ohm H3-02 Regular Coil
Threaded Coil Installation
Threaded Coil Based Airflow Control Ring
Snap-In Pod Connection
MicroUSB Port

-1200mAh large internal battery capacity
-Threaded Coil Based Airflow Control Ring
-Collaboration with GRIMM GREEN and Ohm Boy
-Equipped with GRIMM Coil Series for perfect vaping
-Bright OLED Display Screen inform you essential parameters

Colours: Gunmetal, Stainless Steel, Black, Rainbow, Red & Carbon Fiber, Blue & Carbon Fiber, Purple & Carbon Fiber, Black & Carbon Fiber, Rainbow & Carbon Fiber





___________________________________________________________________



The Pod/Cartridge

The cartridge comes fitted to the device without a coil fitted and has a 2ml capacity. The whole pod/cartridge is visible when fitted to the device so in most lighting your juice level can be easily seen but the pod is darkly tinted so in certain light it can be a bit of a struggle. Once a coil with base is installed we can see on the base the central positive contact with a negative surround.
I love the easy top-fill method employed by these pods. We have a large plastic piece which has an arrowhead and grooves for grip that just needs sliding open in the direction of the arrow. This reveals a very large filling port and once filled simply slide shut, possibly the quickest, most efficient method i have used yet so no issues whatsoever!








___________________________________________________________________



Fitting The Coils

There are 2 different coils on release available and both are included in the kit. We have a Kanthal mesh 0.7ohm which has been given an ideal rating of 22W and a Kanthal vertical round wire 1.2ohm which has been given an ideal rating of 12W. The 0.7ohm is for DL and the 1.2ohm for MTL although i also got a decent loose MTL from the 0.7ohm coil.
This is a first on me but despite the coils screwing inside the base section when you receive each coil it comes screwed into it's own base section. I have seen coils supplied like this before but when the base and coil have been a complete unit not when the coil heads screw into the base.
I am a bit indifferent about this as yes it saves a bit of time and you don't have to worry about losing the base as you would have plenty of spare but isn't this going to unnecessarily put the price of the coils up? must do surely!
To change coils simply unscrew the base from the pod and then you can either use the same base section and screw a new coil head into it or just fit the new coil head with it's new base into the pod.








___________________________________________________________________



The Airflow

On the outside of the device front and back we have generous airflow slots where the pod/cartridge is inserted. These have been referred to as airflow slots but in an earlier section i called them venting slots because although they allow air to access the bottom of the pod it's the adjustable airflow and bore of the coil head that dictates the airflow and the main purpose of these slots it to keep the pod cool (heat dissipation).
The base that the coil head gets screwed into has adjustable airflow in the form of dual small slots. Closing these slots down gives a really nice loose MTL draw or if you shut completely it opens a very small airflow hole instead for a much tighter MTL. The control ring moves with a nice tolerance (not too tight but not too loose) and has grooves to get a good grip.





___________________________________________________________________



Fitting The Pod/Cartridge

Looking inside the pod/cartridge bay we can see to one side 3 Gold plated, spring loaded contacts, the central positive and outer negatives. Towards the edges of the bay we can see very strong protruding clips, one either side, we can also see by the light entering the bay how much air is getting to the pod from what i will refer to as venting slots.
The pod/cartridge gets pushed into the empty bay and you can hear the strong clips snap into place securing the pod, absolutely no play, great job!








___________________________________________________________________



The Screen

The Grimm has a small OLed screen with old school display which many still prefer. Top left we have the resistance then underneath we have the puff count. Positioned centrally we have the wattage or Voltage depending which mode you are using. Top right we have the battery status bar and underneath this the time of your puff.





___________________________________________________________________



Navigating The Grimm

The Grimm is the usual 5 clicks of the fire button to turn on and 5 clicks to turn off, once on there is a number of combination button press features. Up and fire together locks and unlocks the device and down and fire together is stealth mode, when the device is locked or in stealth mode it still fires. The final combination button press feature is up and down together flips the screen.
To switch between variable voltage or variable wattage is 3 clicks of the fire button, both the wattage and voltage can be adjusted using the navigational rocker in point 1 increments (wattage 5-30W and voltage 0.5-6V). The Grimm also displays your puff count which to access is 4 clicks of the fire button, once pressing the fire button 4 times the puff count flashes and a long fire press will reset it.
The Grimm also has all the usual safety features which when any kick in various messages are displayed on the screen. The device needs to be charged via the micro USB port and supports 1A charging, it takes just over an hour to fully charge which for a 1200mAh device is very good.







___________________________________________________________________



My Experience Using The Grimm Kit

I have to say i really like the Grimm a lot and it will be a device i continue using. I can get both the direct lung restriction and loose MTL i prefer but the Grimm offers more by also having a separate MTL airflow hole giving a much tighter draw very similar to a cigarette pull making this both a true MTL and restricted DL Kit. There are quite a few kits that say they offer both MTL and DL but very few actually deliver and only offer a loose MTL at best.
At the time of writing there are a couple of unknowns like will supplying each coil with it's own base make the replacement coils expensive and is there actually a 3ml version going to be available as advertised because i can't find it, also In most light i can see the juice level perfectly well but in certain light it can be a struggle due to the darkly tinted pod/cartridge so at least it gives me a con to list because i am struggling.
It's pros all the way, an AIO/Pod system with fully adjustable wattage and voltage modes, adjustable airflow that works really well and a great quick, efficient top-fill system. The 0.7ohm coil worked well using for a restricted lung hit but worked equally well closing the airflow slightly for a loose MTL. The 1.2ohm coil using the small airflow delivers a cigarette type draw ideal for those trying to quit the stinkies but i also tried using the dual slots and it also gives a good medium tightness and even loose MTL if you prefer. whichever coil or draw you prefer the flavour and warmth of vape can then be controlled in conjunction with your set wattage or voltage and the recommended 22W and 12W for the coils are a good starting point to adjust from so can't argue with these ratings.
I tried all sorts of e-liquid from 50/50 nic salts right up to 80%VG and both coils handled all the various e-liquids i tried. The flavour isn't going to blow anybody away but compared to other pod/AIO set-ups i have tried i have absolutely no complaints with the flavour from both coils. I have been switching between coils regularly trying different airflow and wattage configurations and both coils have got through what i would consider enough e-liquid for acceptable longevity and both coils are still showing no signs of flavour drop off. Battery life is fair when using past the 20W mark with the 0.7ohm coil for a restricted vape to very good when being between 10-12W with the 1.2ohm for a tight MTL vape, the battery charges in just over an hour while supporting pass-through so all round very satisfactory.
The Grimm shows how vaping chips have advanced because here we have a simple AIO/Pod device that fires instantly with immediate ramp up (most full size mods wouldn't deliver this performance a couple of years ago). The fire button is very easy to find and delivers a satisfying click when firing, i also like on this occasion the point 1 increments the wattage adjusts in as MTL vapers need more precision. My gut feeling is that the Grimm will sell very well so i would expect more Grimm coils released making the device even more versatile than it already is.





___________________________________________________________________



Likes

Good build quality
plenty of plain and Carbon Fiber finishes
Very easy top-fill system
Replaceable coils
Pod/Cartridge clips into place (absolutely no play)
Adjustable airflow
510 drip tip (fit your on if you prefer)
True MTL or restricted DL device
MTL and DL coils provided
Dual airflow slots + MTL airflow hole
Old school display
Adjustable wattage 5-30W point 1 increments for MTL precision
adjustable Voltage 0.5- 6V
Fires instantly
From cigarette type pull to restricted direct lung draw
Good flavour (both coils)
Good longevity (both coils)
Both coils handled various PG/VG ratios
Puff counter
Battery status bar
Good battery life
Charges in just over an hour
Supports pass-through
Very versatile
Multiple safety features

Cons

Darkly tinted pod (can struggle to see e-liquid in dim light)
Micro USB port on base of the device





I would once again like to thank Hellvape for supplying the Grimm Kit for the purpose of this review.

http://www.hellvape.com/kits/grimm-kit.html

___________________________________________________________________

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (21/10/19)

Timwis said:


> Hi Ecigssa members, In this review i take a look at the Grimm Kit from Hellvape. The Grimm Kit was supplied for the purpose of this review by Hellvape.
> 
> http://www.hellvape.com/kits/grimm-kit.html
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good one @Timwis , especially if it caters for those that really like a tight MTL draw, they seem to have been neglected a bit in this area or it wasn’t exactly suited for the style. Hoping to get to try one at one stage as it seems to tick a lot of boxes.

Thanks again for your insights and another great review.

Enjoy and regards from SA.
RF

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (21/10/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Sounds like a good one @Timwis , especially if it caters for those that really like a tight MTL draw, they seem to have been neglected a bit in this area or it wasn’t exactly suited for the style. Hoping to get to try one at one stage as it seems to tick a lot of boxes.
> 
> Thanks again for your insights and another great review.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate! i've also heard the Voopoo Vinci is very good but only just started testing mine so will be about 3 weeks before that review. Always behind on Voopoo products and rely on a vendor to send them as i told Voopoo i will not review for them directly anymore as they make too many demands even telling me what date reviews had to be posted on even if that didn't give enough time for testing. When i said i had a review pile and they had to wait their turn the response was "if you do reviews for us you post them on the date we request, that's how we cooperate!" my response "we no longer cooperate" their behaviour disgusts me!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (21/10/19)

Timwis said:


> Thanks mate! i've also heard the Voopoo Vinci is very good but only just started testing mine so will be about 3 weeks before that review. Always behind on Voopoo products and rely on a vendor to send them as i told Voopoo i will not review for them directly anymore as they make too many demands even telling me what date reviews had to be posted on even if that didn't give enough time for testing. When i said i had a review pile and they had to wait their turn the response was "if you do reviews for us you post them on the date we request, that's how we cooperate!" my response "we no longer cooperate" their behaviour disgusts me!


It’s great in my view, but not as restrictive in MTL mode. Still want to get some of the other PnP MTL coils that fit to see if that makes a difference, nice to see a manufacturer make something that is adaptable or compatible with some other ones they have.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (21/10/19)

Thanks for the review @Timwis !
Looks very interesting and I like the sounds of the tight MTL

Reactions: Like 1


----------

